

Why Isn't Open Source A Gateway For Coders Of Color? - cgs
http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2013/12/05/248791579/why-isnt-open-source-a-gateway-for-coders-of-color

======
peterwwillis
We need more _Black Girls Code_ community education groups for all
ages/races/genders. Put them in an economically depressed area and you can
still help people who have the most difficulty moving into the field.

Bonus for corporations: cheap cyber-labor at home as an alternative to
outsourcing. Funding these groups would also probably be tax free! I wonder
why the hell don't more corporations don't get this kinds of community
outreach started.

